
YC startup Xobni launches beta at TechCrunch 40 - jey
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/09/18/xobni-launches-invitation-only-beta-at-techcrunch-40/
======
tx
I have been running it all day today and want to share my experience and
thoughts.

First, our company is about 60 people. And every person I click on is
"connected" to everybody, I suppose simply because at some point he or she
emailed to the entire company. That makes the entire panel kind of useless.

Same happens to "Previous Conversations with Joe" panel: it contains a bunch
of emails most of them I did not even read, because they were announcements
and both of us happened to be on the list.

This is a general problem a lot of corporate email users face: we get tons of
shit. You are tired of reading it all, because most of the time it is not
relevant to you. Stupid announcements about stupid meetings, garage parking
crap, financial results and what not. I only want to focus emails that were
sent to me or maybe to me plus 1-3 other people. Everything else (well... in
my case) is considered to be noise.

~~~
gduffy
Good feedback. We do sort the connected people by how connected we think they
are. We're also exploring more advanced ways to rank connections, as well as
bringing you the conversations you actually care about.

Please keep in touch with us and let us know what else you need! We made our
platform just to develop the stuff you are asking for. As our first beta
stabilizes we will be integrating more features and improvements (especially
w.r.t. culling the cruft).

This beta is really just the first step in our mission, to get feedback on
something that is in the hands of real users.

~~~
tx
Sure will do. By the way I should have mentioned things I loved :-) "Previous
conversations" panel is very useful even though it has a bit too much noise in
it. Connected people started to make sense a bit later (because of your
sorting) - all hardware guys are at the bottom of that list: the top 10 are
software/HR people. HR got there because of the company-wide announcements, I
suppose.

"Previously attached documents" panel is priceless. And, finally, your search
is the bomb: just don't over complicate it later on.

------
tdedecko
Thanks Xobni. I always felt outlook was broken. I hated using it. The search
is terrible and finding email address and phone numbers is a pain. Being that
I am forced to use outlook at work, I was really excited to try out Xobni. I
installed it as soon as I could download it.

I found the search amazing and email address information was very helpful. For
example phone numbers are easier to find now.

Though, the social features seem elaborate, unnecessary and bulky. I am not
interested in that right now. Maybe I'll find it useful later on.

Overall, great product. fast, effective, and useful. Keep up the good work!

------
gduffy
To shed some light on our strategy for Xobni Insight:

What we've really been working on is a general platform for aggregating
communication data (and on your machine, not ours!). The current features you
see in Xobni are just a few ideas implemented on top of our platform. We will
do more.

We say it's beta for a reason (this is not going to be gmail-esque "it's
always beta"), because we plan to add many fixes/features/platforms as we
learn more about the needs of our (hopefully) growing user base. We really
appreciate feedback, whether it is a problem report (support@xobni.com) or a
new feature idea (beta@xobni.com).

Thanks for sticking with us everyone!

------
Readmore
That is a really awesome looking product. I wonder why they built it as an
Outlook extension though. With everyone's focus on web applications I'm
interested to hear why they felt an outlook add-in was the way to go.

~~~
rms
Their investors use Outlook... Xobni is solidly targeted at the enterprise.

~~~
paul
Not all of their investors use Outlook :)

~~~
rms
Alright then! Think it'll be a while until we get a Gmail version?

~~~
ereldon
I believe they're headed in that direction -- the sooner, the better!

~~~
hello_moto
Hook up your GMail to Outlook :)

------
nanijoe
Good start..but IMHO it is a number of features away from being a must
have..Somethings I would like to see:

1\. Some of my friends email me with multiple addresses, there should be a way
to merge them into one person

2\. I should be able to click on a converstion and delete the entire thread

3\. I should be able to sort my contacts by rank

I really like the scheduling thing..probably not hard to implement but very
useful. Can I manually connect people?

Please don't take my views too seriously, afterall I have only used the
product for 1 day.

------
ajju
I give Microsoft 1 year or until the next release of Outlook Professional. By
that time they will either buy Xobni or copy the functionality.

On a related note, you can see Bill Gates as one of the contacts of the test
guy in the video.

~~~
paul
You may be overestimating their speed. MS has very long cycles. If the
features aren't already being developed, then they are unlikely to appear for
a long time. Meanwhile, Xobni will keep getting better.

------
some
wow! i looked at the demo for the first time and i can see nothing useful or
interesting about xobni.

this project has raised millions in funding?

a plugin that adds some functions to outlook? this project is as doomed as a
project can be.

next in line:

etirovaf : a browser plugin that lets you search your bookmarks

rabksat : a plugin that displays all your applications right on the desktop

nwodtuhs : the easy power-off button - power off as its meant to be

~~~
tx
I can't even begin to explain how stupid you look by bashing something you
obviously _have not even tried_ to use.

Do you have any idea how much time an average Joe spends in front of Outlook?
It is easily 2nd most popular (or should I say 'used'?) application after web
browser.

~~~
some
"bashing something you obviously have not even tried"

Yeah, just like heroin, regular work and sex with old people.

Have you even tried bashing things you didnt try or did you just do, what you
condemn?

~~~
blored
There are a bunch of old people (relatively speaking) that would disagree with
#3.

------
mynameishere
What you're doing seems to make sense. If this becomes popular, microsoft
could conceivably buy it.

I've just been using it for a bit, and there's one thing I find disconcerting.
Let's say I click on "Joe Blow", and then I see "Conversations with Joe
(150)". Okay, so I look at these "conversations"...now, maybe other companies
are different, but as soon as you get more than a few people in an office, the
bulk of the emails have 20 people in the To: [] section. Thus, if Jane Doe
sends 20 people an email, among whom was me and Joe Blow, then all of a sudden
there's a "Conversation" between me and Joe.

Not the case.

Because of that, the tool seems to add quite a bit of noise. Maybe make an
option for "Types of conversation", "From Joe to me", and "From Me to Joe".

------
brezina
Xobni beta users - if Xobni makes you happy, please help us out by voting all
5's at <http://www.techcrunch40.com/2007/presenter.php?presenter=27>

We really appreciate your support

------
tx
Xobni guys, I have been very curious about what you were doing.

I just installed it at work. Awesome! My email (actually, Outlook) does suck
less now. I can finally search! ... which I don't need to do much anymore
since most of the stuff I need automatically shows on the right.

I hope you do well. I hate email so much that personally need you to stay
alive to help me deal with it :-)

------
prakash
Here's a company that is building something users want, and has a better
chance of making money from its users than all those _web2.0_ companies.

Enterprise might not be sexy, but is sure pays the bills!

------
staunch
I was a Xobni-skeptic but I'm not to proud to reverse my opinion. Things are
looking up in Xobniville. Congratulations.

------
henning
Why do email analytics matter? Why does it matter how many emails I
sent/received from a given person?

~~~
nickb
It probably doesn't. What matters more is how you use email. I recommend GTD
method (after personally trying half a dozen methods, GTD works the best). If
you're on a Mac, try <http://indev.ca/MailTags.html>

------
Tichy
I like that it seems to focus a lot on usability, ie giving people what they
need most. I only wonder about the quote from the article: "a huge number of
people who feel overwhelmed and frustrated by an ever expanding inbox". If
that is the case, I wonder if technology is the right approach to solve it.
Maybe if the Inbox is overflowing, something else is going wrong (messed up
processes etc.). Especially if it is a trend that continues, even with tools
like Xobni the information processing capabilities of the human brain can only
scale so much.

------
colortone
Looks great!

So, would the Hollywood Pitch be: Gmail features for Outlook et al?

------
martin
Pretty cool, guys. Any future plans for integration for Exchange? For example,
if I click "Schedule time with (person)" and that person is inside my company,
I might expect to have the Outlook "New Meeting Request" window open. The
existing functionality is great for non-Exchange users, though.

------
danteembermage
I am one of the many forced to use outlook for work. However, everyone I've
interacted with uses web Outlook, not the installed client, myself included.
Am I right that Insight does not work on the web version?

If so I might actually consider installing Outlook on my laptop just to get
it, which is saying something. I would much rather not have to guess which
page Ivanov is in my entire past history of alphabetized-by-sender messages.

------
axod
I don't get it personally. What problem does it solve? How is it better than
gmail? Why do I need it?

Listing "It extracts phone numbers" as a feature seemed to be scraping the
barrel a bit to me. Gmail extracts loads of things. Heck it even recognizes
parcel tracking numbers and provides a link to track them afaik.

Am I right in thinking it plugs into outlook express? eugh eugh and eugh.

~~~
axod
I forgot to say desktop email is pretty much dead or soon will be. Who uses a
desktop email client these days?

~~~
iamyoohoo
you will need to come out of silicon valley to get that answer - way more
people (at least in the enterprise) use desktop email than web email ...

------
nostrademons
Saw the demo video (I don't use Outlook, so I can't try the beta). It looks
pretty cool. I may yet end up eating my words...

------
rwebb
i think it looks sweet. i was just thinking about how long it will be until
they get bought...then i was thinking about who would buy them. anyone but
microsoft? i'm guessing they will try to roll out for other email clients
though? then who? interesting to think about...

------
djonesx
Ok, I'm sold. Where do I get a referral code?

------
bluishgreen
Looks like we have a winner. Best!

------
drusenko
congrats guys! looking good.

------
joshwa
When can I have the greasemonkey version? The thunderbird version?

------
aswanson
What language is it written in?

~~~
r7000
looks like C# from their website

------
iamyoohoo
how do i get an invite code other than signing up for a waiting list ?

